# A few questions, packaging, website, pictures (not for soap)



## Catastrophe (Dec 28, 2016)

(Disclaimer, this is not for selling soap, it's something I'm exploring and I'm trying to get a feel for all the costs involved to see if it's viable)

I am considering selling micas (to start, with an eye to expanding to other things in the future) and have a few questions.

1.  What website host/company would you recommend?  I'm not extremely savvy about website building, so I'd prefer something that's kind of plug and play, but I do not want a slow website.  For myself, if a site takes forever to load pages, unless I *really* want to shop there, I tend to just leave and find what I want elsewhere.

2.  How do you prefer your dry colorants to be packaged?  Obviously the cost of the packaging figures into the price, do you prefer the stand up mylar/clear bags, ziplock-type bags, jars, or ???

3.  If I get into micas, of course I need pictures of how they perform in different soaps.  Do you think a smooth bar like BB uses is good, or is a textured shape better, like what WSP uses for showing the nuances of the mica?

TIA for any thoughts.


----------



## earlene (Dec 28, 2016)

I would much prefer wide-mouth plastic jars for my micas, but they do cost more to ship because they take up more room in a mailing box.

I like GeezLouise's idea for the soap.  A plain bar is satisfactory, but a bar that shows more variations of how we use micas would really make your site pop!


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 28, 2016)

Most mica suppliers offer an option of bags or jars. Of course everyone would like a jar but it's cheaper to buy and ship in a bag. 

I will only buy mica from a site that has a CP sample. I learnt my lesson.


----------



## lisamaliga (Jan 1, 2017)

Good questions!

I prefer micas to be in white or clear plastic jars. They're much easier to scoop out that way. Also, you can sell scoops.

As long as the picture accurately represents how the color looks in CP soap, doesn't matter if smooth or textured. Micas in melt & pour soap usually are accurate as is and really can shimmer & shine! Maybe include both so you can attract customers who make CP and M&P.


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 1, 2017)

I like the jars too but they take up so much room in my supply cabinet, I've switched for now to bags. No preference on the two types you mention.

I'm also not sure I have a preference on the display bar type. And I know nothing about websites other than concurring with your own observation that slow pages aren't worth my time. Also, it would probably be worth paying a professional to take your photos, design your pages, etc if you don't have good skills.  I tend to be pulled in to eye-pleasing pages and away from the ordinary.


----------



## Catastrophe (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks for the input, and I appreciate any more that comes in. I'm reading as I can, have company still here from the holidays and for some reason the household cannot get healthy. Will reply this weekend hopefully, and I think my mica samples will be here by then, too.


----------

